# NCC200N 100W El heredero de las RCA 70W



## pandacba (Oct 24, 2010)

En otros hilos se ha hablo de la antiguas placac RCA aquellas que entre finales de los 60 y finales de los 80 tuvieran plena vigencia...
Se armaron por millones en todo el mundo, ya que en aquellos años todas las empresas fabricantes de semiconductores incluian en sus manuales de transistores, aplicaciones para audio propuestos por ellos, eso ocurrio tanto en américa como en europa, el audio era y es muy importante ya que y según las épocas la cantidad de radios, de TVs y de equipos de audio daban la medida de avance de ese pais.... por otro lado era una epoca muy especial donde habia muchas tecnologias pugnando al mismo tiempo, estaban los grandes tubos de vacio que altas potencias no tenian competencia, estaban los transistores de germanio, abriendose camino en su lucha contra los tubos de vacio, primero fue la calidad ahora era la potencia, y en medio de todo eso aparece el silicio dominando todos los campos y terrenos y en el que en particular nos toca, el audio habia la necesidad de difundir todo eso que en sus laboratorios todas estas marcas lograban, Aqui en Argentina teniamos Texas Instruments que fabricaa semiconductores al final de sus manuales las aplicaciones de audio, Fapesa que tambien fabricaba pero de todo tubos incluidos ponia en sus manuales sus circuitos y a traves de sus famosos boletines al alcance de todo el mundo ese mundo maravilloso de igual manera ocurrio con Motorola, Siemens, Fairchild y otros emprendedores, y habia mucha literartura propia y te terceros y obvio la marca que no podia faltar era RCA la que hoy nos ocupa

Este diseño fue modificado y de el se desprendieron dos el más concocido y que se puede encontrar en el foro es el amplifcador de 130W RCA pero esa modificación la iso Philips Elcoma
Luego de tantos años un grupo en USA tomo el diseño original y tomando lo mejor del presente modifico ese circuito manteniendo lo mejor que tenia y aplicando técnicas nuevas donde correspondia, y asi con TR de mayor Ft consiguieron esto 

una vista del pcb del lado de los componentes

​
y aqui va el esquema

​


----------



## zopilote (Oct 24, 2010)

Me sorprendo que  circuito como ese trasiendan el tiempo, gracias por el dato, yo le conoci como NAP140 pero este debe tener sus mejoras, hasta ahora no le arme, por el borrado de mi disco, pero eso no es escusa, en cuanto consiga transistores decentes lo pruebo.


Etolipoz


----------



## CDZeta (Oct 24, 2010)

zopilote dijo:


> Me sorprendo que  circuito como ese trasiendan el tiempo, gracias por el dato, yo le conoci como NAP140 pero este debe tener sus mejoras, hasta ahora no le arme, por el borrado de mi disco, pero eso no es escusa, en cuanto consiga transistores decentes lo pruebo.
> 
> 
> Etolipoz



No tendras por las dudas el PCB y el diagrama de ese NAP140, lleva 4 2N3055 (MJ15015) ? O lleva otros 2 PNP? Saludos y gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 25, 2010)

El NAP (Naim Power Amplifier) Eran unos kit que se vendian a finales del pasado siglo, de echo lo que ves en la foto son dos placas una al lado de la otra, canal izquierdo y canal derecho, hay diferencias con el NCC200, pero la más apreciable es bajo prueba esta última tiene un TIM mucho menor.
Por otro lado el NAP, era de 70W y se alimentaba con +-40V, tambien hay NAP250, NAP300
todos derivados de los esquemas que años antes lanzara RCA, ya que puso una linea muy competa de amplificadores, Con la placa Uap-02 se podia montar 4 variantes de amplificador, 12W, 25W,40W y 70W, tambien publico amplificadores de 100W, de 120W/200W y de 300W muy carácteristico por la cantidad de transistores en paralelo que utilizaba.

La salida sigue siendo simetria cuasi complementaria como los originales....

Aqui dejo el esquema del Nap140


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2010)

Fuente propuesta para el NCC200


----------



## sebandoni (Dic 13, 2010)

Para empesar muy buen aporte PANDACBA, me parece un ampli interesante para armar quisira saber el costo aproximado en argentina de todos sus componentes. Ademas quisira saber ual es el trafo que deveia utilizar y si se le deve hacer algun ajuste de etapa.

Desde ya muchas gracias.

PD:  Por la escases de transistores en mi ciudad quisiera saber si existen remplazos de estos transisitores utilizados. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2010)

Hola Sebandoni, gracias por tu comentario.
Te dire que si encaras este proyecto, vas a tener una gran satisfacción, ya que es un muy buen amplificador....

El trafo debe ser 36+36 2.5A para uno solo y de 5A para dos amplificdores.... Como seguramente encararias una unidad esterofónica, y como ves en las fotos, seria aconsejable utilizar dos fuentes independientes una por cada canal, fen las fotos cada fuente lleva un banco de tres capacitores por rama de tensión, pero podes utilizar uno por cada  rama de 5000uF X 63V(o más) un puente rectiifcador de 4A en cada una, con ellos obtendras un buen resultado a un costo moderado.

Tiene un solo ajuste que es la corriente de reposo del par de salida a 38-40 mA con la entrada en cortocircuito, en el esquema de fondo amarillo esta todo eso, auque en inglés, el ajuste se hacer con el preset de2K2 asosiado al a bases de TR5.

TR1 Y TR2 deben estar apareados, es decir tienen que tener la ganancia lo más parecida posible, ya que de ellos depende que el offset en la salida sea bien bajo, el circuito dice que no debe ser mayor que 50mV
Todas las pruebas se hacen con entrada en cortocircuito y sin conectar el parlante

Los transistores no son críticos, los BC546 deberian se de facil adqusición, puden ser reemplazados por 2N5551 TR4 y TR6 se pueden reemplazar por TIP30 Y TIP 21 respectivamente TR7 y TR8 por TIP41C y TIP42C respectivamente y el par de salida puede ser MJ15015 o alguno similar a estos.

Lo más caro es el trafo de poder, el resto es bastante razonable, siguen en orden de precio, filtros de fuente y transitores de salida, el otro elemento de coste, luego del trafo son los disipadores, como en este diseño los trnasistores van en la placa puede hacerse uso de una L de aluminio, en una ala irian los transistors y en la otra se adiciona un disipador aletado del tipo aletas verticales a todo lo ancho.

Por el tema trnasistores fijate si es posible conseguir los que te mencione y si no, con lo originales toma nota de que te ofrecen como reemplazos de los mismos y pasamelo, asi te digo cuales son más adecuados


----------



## nightwolf62 (Dic 14, 2010)

Buenas estoy interesado en realizar este ampli alguien tendrá el pcb para q*UE* lo pueda armar gracias


----------



## sebandoni (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola PANDADCBA

Gracias por tu respuesta, me es de gran utilidad.

Te cuento que mi idea es armar un sistema 3.1 con este amplificador comos subwoofer y como central acompañado de 2 satelites de 60w que provienende este post : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-audio-60-watts-pcb-45262/

1)Una de mis preguntas es si puedo con la misma fuente que realizo con este amplificador alimentar ambos equipos, ya que los 2 amplis se alimentan con +-50v cc. ademas ¿que trafo deveria comprar para alimentar 2 de este de 100w y los 2 de 60w?.
2) El amperaje del tanformado deveria ser (en el caso de que fuese 5A) 5 por rama o en total.
Luego publico la fuente y el proyecto si sale bien.

Desde ya muchas gracias

PD: Para el remplazo de transistores encontre esta pagina que por lo que averigue es para dar datos de transisitores y para darte los remplazo del que estes buscando. Creo que te sera de gran ayuda 

Pagina:  http://www.reparacionlcd.com/transist_busq.php

Perdon pandacba...el capacitor de 68uF, es de facil su adquisicion, por que nunca los eh visto por aca..puede ser remplazado por uno comun??,las mismas dudas con c2 y c4.

En lo posible ayudame con la fuente por que no se como hacerla. 

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 20, 2010)

*Sebadoni*
Disculpa por no contestar antes, estuve sin la net por varios dias.. y por un problema en mi máquina, ahora estoy con la auxiliar

En cuanto al capacitor si, no es facil en nuestro mercado obtener uno de 68uF, por lo que no te quedara otra que ensayar con 47uF o con 100uF y ver con cual se comporta mejor.

Para la fuente se sugeriria que utilices dos transformadores, si bien eso encarecera un poco el proyecto, pero tiene su ventaja si vas a utilizar este como subwoffer, los sonidos muy graves demandan mucha potencia y por lo tanto mucha corriente, y podria ocurrir que con picos y o pasajes fortísimos, te "module los otros canales" por eso seria bueno un trafo para los amplis de 60W y otro para este de 100
Si esta puede ser tu opción con un trafo de 36+36 2A por rama estara bien, entonces para los de 60W utiliza el trafo y fuente sugeridos 

Para este como mínimo dos capactioresd de 5000uF x 63V habras visto en las fotos que le ponen hasta 6, como lo vas a utilizar como subwoffer no seria nada descabezyado poner 4 si puedes


Cualquier duda no dudes en preguntar



nightwolf62 dijo:


> Buenas estoy interesado en realizar este ampli alguien tendrá el pcb para q*UE* lo pueda armar gracias



Creo que tenia un PCB para este ampli, pero lo tengo en la otra máquina, apenas la tenga en marcha me fijo y si esta lo subo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 21, 2010)

Gracias Tavo, si espero tener andando pronto mi máquina, ja debe estar celosa, ya que preparo otra con doble nucleo...
Este ampli viene evolucionanando hace bastante tiempo, y se lo ha ido mejorando cada vez, por otro lado como dices, una vez que ves su esquema y la foto de la placa montada, es una invitación a construirlo
Ni bien tenga lista la "renegada" subo el pcb


----------



## crazysound (Ene 18, 2011)

Hola Pandacba, me sumo a la espera de Tavo, tendrías los esquemas o los cambios de las versiones más grandes?

Saludos viejo, muy buen post....


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2011)

*Crazysound*
El amplificador NCC200N solo salio en versión 100W, los que salieron en varias versiones de potencia eran las Nap.
Esta el esquema d la placa procesada de una copia de la misma, les recuerdo que los diseñadores venden la placa tal como se ve en las fotos
En breve subo el dibujo de la misma


----------



## Tavo (Ene 18, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> *Crazysound*En breve subo el dibujo de la misma



Ok, Panda; todavía lo estoy esperando...

Tengo unos 2N3055 originales de ST, y no se si puedan servir para este ampli... Tengo 4 de estos. (es una pregunta, jeje)

Saludos Parranda. 
PS: Esperamos el PCB.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 18, 2011)

Si, los 2N3055 te van a servir perfectamente, tenes para hacer una buena potencia estereo, en breve ya lo tendran.....


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola gente, creo que este circuito no tiene nada que ver con el RCA de 70 W, no digo que este sea mejor o peor que ese, solo que no es taaan parecido.
Por otra parte, hice el arte del PCB y tengo que pedirles que lo controlen (tengo poco tiempo y, lo que menos tengo es ganas) que esta en el pdf adjunto, marque con un punto azul las resistencias que no coinciden con el plano y las fotografías (tambien dentro del pdf), el único cambio importante es el de 1 capacitor de 68 uF por 2, uno de 47 y otro de 22 uF en paralelo (son los valores que aqui consigo).
Si todo esta bien, subo el impreso a escala y el lado de los componentes para listo para imprimir. Si quieren el PCB de la UAP 02, avisen.

Perdon no subí el PDF...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2011)

Cuando un esquema se modifica cambia, pero este si conserva detalles que solo estuvieron en RCA70W, poseo toda la serie de la gama RCA, y de este amplificador derivaron muchos, a medida que fueron modificandolos fueron perdiendo caracteristicas que le eran propias, pero quedo la entrada diferencial, ya que este fue el primero en incorporarla. Philips elcoma lo tomo y le hizo numerosos cambios y lograron un amplificador de muy alta calidad.

En este caso particular, conserva la R + diodo y capacitor para separar la alimentación de la entrada de la parte de potencia, que fue típica del RCA de 70W y el otro detalle es en la salida que al igual que su predecesor es cuasi complementaria conservando otro detalle que fue propio del RCA en la salida de la rama infierior en el darlinton complementario hay un diodo en paralelo con la R de 100, cuya finalidad es linealizar el conjunto, le quitaron la parte de proteección  y se le agrego un espejo de corriente y Bias ajustable, por eso es un derivado, con mejoras al utilizar un espejo de corriente para le driver en clase "A" a la salida del par diferencial ya no hace falta el clásico capacitor de boostrap que que se utiilza cuando no se coloca el espejo de corriente y que a su vez se utiliza para el par diferenical.
Por eso tampoco ves los clásicos tres diodos que eran un clásico, eso esta reemplazado por el transitor TR5. el otro cambiio es el uso de transistores nPn en lugar de los PnP que se utilizo en el original, pero eso no cambia la escencia ya que sea de un tipo u otro sigue siendo un par diferncial

Esas son las diferencias y mejoras y decir que no deriva implica que tal vez no conoscas demasiado de esquemas, o al no ver los detalles que tal vez puedan llamar la ataención lo veas diferente, y claro que es diferente, porque esta modificado para mejorarlo, la propia RCA a partir de este modelo realizo otros de más potencia de 120/200W y 200/300W y también muestran diferencias, esos ya llevan espejos de corriente, cargas acitvas Bias ajustable, conservando el mismo tipico circuito de protección y esos se parecen un poco más a este, entonces al ver esos cambios diras que no deriva del de 70W, cuando lo hizo la propia RCA?
Aparte los conozco por haberlos armado en cantidades, y por tener el material original de la RCA, con notas técnicas de prestigiosas publicaciones de audio que describian detalladamente el funcionamiento y el porque de cada parte, y este mismo circuito es analizado en prestigiosos foros de audio donde hablan de la evolución del circuito, y que esta es una modificación americana en constraste con la que hizo Philips Elcoma por los 80 trabajao que publico, en los cuales habia varias variantes y una de ellas es el conocido RCA130 modificado, que tiene espejo de corriente Bias fijo y protección al estilo RCA, pero no teine el diodo + resistencia + capacitor para la etapa de entrada, ni tampoco el diodo en el darlington complementario.
Fijate en el hilo  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/

alli esta posteado material original y de otros esquemas contemporaneos a este, y tratado por gente que concocio lo que hoy llamamos la epoca de oro del audio en Argentina
Un cordial saludo

PD por otro lado este es de 100W y no de 70W el otro se alimentaba con -+42 este con -+50


----------



## matijuarez (Feb 17, 2011)

che muy buen circuito,tengo un similar de 70 w con transistores mj15003 en la salida..el problema que tengo  es que se me queman constantemente esos integrados,no se si porque son truchos o porque estoy teniendo algun error en algun otro componente(lo cual no creo),pero el caso es que los cambio andan por 3 semanas y se queman..porque sera?y que transistor me recomiendan para reemplazar los mj15003 que sea de mas potencia y aguante mayor voltaje y amperaje para que asi trabaje mas "suelto" y no se estropee tan pronto..saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2011)

*Aclaraciones sobre cambios...*
Pones por ejemplo marcada R23 como diferencia en el plano y en las fotos y el texto acalara que puede ser 1K2 o 2K2 para lograr el mejor ajuste
Por otro lado el capacitor que vos decis de 68uF en el original no es electrólitico es de tantalio y de esos si se condigue también marcas una R de 330 asosiada a un diodo en el pcb de las fotos a la derecha de la placa en el esquema en la parte inferior por la linea de alimentación negativa corresponden a R28 asociada al diodo D4, asi que tales diferencias son confusiones tuyas estan en el esquema y en la placa.



matijuarez dijo:


> che muy buen circuito,tengo un similar de 70 w con transistores mj15003 en la salida..el problema que tengo  es que se me queman constantemente esos integrados,no se si porque son truchos o porque estoy teniendo algun error en algun otro componente(lo cual no creo),pero el caso es que los cambio andan por 3 semanas y se queman..porque sera?y que transistor me recomiendan para reemplazar los mj15003 que sea de mas potencia y aguante mayor voltaje y amperaje para que asi trabaje mas "suelto" y no se estropee tan pronto..saludos


El que tenes es  abuelo de este, lee bien los detalles de post,  si te queman los transistores de salida o le estas dando más tensión o los que le pones no son originales, el RCA de 70W fucnioaba con los 2N3055 y han andad por años sin ningún tipo de problemas, asi que si rompes ese es porque o le estas poniendo más tensión, le estas poniendo menos de 8ohms o tus transisotres son falsos o cualquier combinación de los 3
Apareaste los transistores de entrada? si no haces eso te frita la salida, tene 0V en el punto medio donde va el parlante? medido con entrada en cortocircuito y sin carga(sin parlante)
Si podes subi unas fotos


El lugar más correcto para seguir con esto es aqui:-> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/ alli se trata especificamente de estas placas y de sus contepraneas como Fapesa, Texas, etc


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2011)

Gente, les cuento que marque en el pdf, las "*diferencias*" no digo que esten mal, yo nunca dije que el capacitor de 68 uF fuese electrolítico, solo que no lo conseguia, tampoco discuti que este circuito sea de 70w o 100w. 
Bueno, no reneguemos ni propiciemos fricciones inútiles..., al fin no me comentaron lo que es lo más importante para mucha gente que quiere hacer este amplificador (no es mi caso) ¿los dibujos (arte) del circuito estan bien o no? ¿los subo o hay algo para corregir?.

P/D: Por cierto en el sector del capacitor de 68 uF hay otro de 0,1 uF (104) que no figura en el diagrama. Lo digo solo para que lo tengan en cuenta.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2011)

yo te pregunte pod dos componente que marcaste y no me contestas porque, vos decis que los marcados no estan en alguna de las dos partes, lo que te pregunte estan, porque no respondes especificamente sobre los componentes que te pregunte
y sobr el capacitor C12 te fijaste si esta en la lista de materiales?
Puse el esquema más claro y legigle, ya que ha ido recibiendo varias modifivaciones a traves del tiempo y en texto se sugieren algunso opcionales, no es un circuito que alguien tiro por ahi se vende en kits y como yo arme para otros varios y anduvieron muy bien  lo subi

Vos le pusiste Avondale 70W por eso la aclaración eso confunde a la gene ya que el post habla de un amplificador de 100W al postear 70W causa confusón.....
Hace las cosas bien asi el trabajo que hiiciste tiene el verdadro valor que debe tener


----------



## dmc (Feb 17, 2011)

Pandacba, cuando comence el hilo dije claramente que no tengo tiempo ni ganas de controlar el diseño de este amplificador, luego dije que no quiero entrar a discutir las bondades o no del mismo y que marque  algunas diferencias que note a simple vista. 
Vos asumiste que yo soy novato o que no tengo experiencia, por que te conteste en forma neutra, cuando la realidad es otra.
Tenes razon me equivoque en el titulo del pdf, por lo de avaloneaudio de 70W. Perdon si hice confundir a alguien.
Como nadie me dijo al fin si esta bien o no subo el pdf con el circuito como esta (yo creo que esta bien), pero ahora no me hago responsable de nada.

Por último te sugiero que vos sigas el contenido de tu último parrafo, por que prometiste el impreso hace algunos meses y no lo subiste, ¡y ahora que alguien te lo propone te vas por las ramas y no contestas si esta bien o no!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2011)

Te dije que me parece barbaro y muy buen aporte tu trabajo, y ahora al corregir el nombre lo dejaste mejor eso despeja dudas. Cuando haces una aporte no digas que no tienes ganas de esto  o de aquello ya eso mismo desmerece tu propia labor, que eso quede para ti.
Es una lástima que hagas todo ese trabajo y te tomes la molestia de corregir ese 25% o menos que te falta para qeu tu aporte sea genial!!!! y te felicitemos, ya que hiciste 30, hace 31.
Yo no lo subi porque no encuentro el original, y como en breve me anunciaron que compraran otro kit para armar y quieren que se lo arme, dije espero un poco y los saco directamente del original.

Por otro lado tampoco pude simplemente porque se ha estado utilzando a full esa máquina com un montón d cosas que son de indole laboral, por lo que de momento me es imposible, abocarme a ello, tengo otras cosas para postear pero tengo que hacer todos los esuemas y demás y de momento por las razones apuntadas es imposible, a mi me gusta hacerlo bien si no lo hago, por eso no subi nada y esto lo digo a raiz de lo que tu dices. 

Si no hubieras dicho que el diseño de este no tiene nada que ver, vos no te das cuenta y como queda cuando digo que deriva de ese?, luego argumentas errores que te pregunto y no lo respondes y te escusas detras de tus falta de ganas....

Si en cambio te hubieras limitado a hacer el trabajo y controlarlo y a lo sumo decir si ven algún error me avisan, yo el primero en agradecerte y el resto también, hace las cosas completas y recibiras tus merecidas felicitaciones por el esfuerzo. 
Gracias por corregir el nombre


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 17, 2011)

aqui dejo a su consideracion este montaje

disculpen aqui esta el montaje


----------



## crazysound (Feb 15, 2013)

pandacba dijo:


> El NAP (Naim Power Amplifier) Eran unos kit que se vendian a finales del pasado siglo, de echo lo que ves en la foto son dos placas una al lado de la otra, canal izquierdo y canal derecho, hay diferencias con el NCC200, pero la más apreciable es bajo prueba esta última tiene un TIM mucho menor.
> Por otro lado el NAP, era de 70W y se alimentaba con +-40V, tambien hay NAP250, NAP300
> todos derivados de los esquemas que años antes lanzara RCA, ya que puso una linea muy competa de amplificadores, Con la placa Uap-02 se podia montar 4 variantes de amplificador, 12W, 25W,40W y 70W, tambien publico amplificadores de 100W, de 120W/200W y de 300W muy carácteristico por la cantidad de transistores en paralelo que utilizaba.
> 
> ...


Hola pandacba, se ve lindo el esquema, yo he armado varias placas del viejo RCA 70W y anda bien solo que no tiene regulación del bias.

Por casualidad no tenés el esquema de la versión NAP300?

Saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2013)

Fijate Q5 y asociados , podés adptárselo a las otras


----------



## yferreira (Nov 6, 2014)

Hola amigos, recientemente armé el amp ncc 200 y quedé satisfecho con su sonido, solo que noto que el volúmen es un poco bajo. En los drivers puse el 2sa1837 y 2sc4793 y los de potencia mj21194 y mj21193. Lo estoy alimentando con +-40v y con un filtrado de 10000 mf por rama.

Quisiera probar cambiando los driver por Tip122 y 127, pero tengo dudas porque soportan solo la corriente en la bases de  0.1A.

Necesito que alguien me de alguna idea para incrementar el volumen, y por ende, la potencia.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2014)

yferreira dijo:


> Hola amigos, recientemente armé el amp ncc 200 y quedé satisfecho con su sonido, solo que noto que el volúmen es un poco bajo. . . . .
> Necesito que alguien me de alguna idea para incrementar el volumen, y por ende, la potencia.



Agrega un previo


----------



## yferreira (Nov 6, 2014)

Estoy usando un previo (soundking 1500) y me ha estado funcionando muy bien en el rca 130, pero en este no. 
Pudieras brindarme otra idea.

Que tal si cambio los driver por los tip 122 y 127. Son de mas ganancia.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2014)

yferreira dijo:


> Estoy usando un previo (soundking 1500) y me ha estado funcionando muy bien en el rca 130, pero en este no.
> Pudieras brindarme otra idea.
> 
> _*Que tal si cambio los driver por los tip 122 y 127. Son de mas ganancia.*_
> ...



No serviría de nada

Reemplaza la resistencia de *1KΩ* Conectada a base de TR2 por otra de *860Ω*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2014)

La simulación del RCA NCC200 (Multisim 13)

​

*! Enjoy it ¡*​


----------



## yferreira (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok, gracias por su pronta respuesta. Pruebo y le comento.


----------

